# Things to do on long trip besides cubing?



## Robert-Y (Mar 26, 2009)

First state how are you going to travel (e.g. plane, train, car), then state the activity.

First one:

Mode of transport:by plane, coach, train, (maybe car)
Activity: card games


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 26, 2009)

Tomorrow I'm taking a 5 hour bus ride to DC. I'm catching up on a couple of movies I just put onto my ipod, sleeping, and of course cubing.


----------



## Kian (Mar 26, 2009)

The lost art of reading.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 26, 2009)

Mode of transport: Car
Activity: Driving


----------



## Musturd (Mar 26, 2009)

Listening to audio while cubing is nice.
I say audio because I don't listen to music, I listen to Howard Stern. Bababooie.


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Mar 26, 2009)

mode of transport: car, plane, bus
activity: ds, psp, movies, maybe cards if someone is with you


----------



## Musturd (Mar 26, 2009)

Musturd said:


> Listening to audio while cubing is nice.
> I say audio because I don't listen to music, I listen to Howard Stern. Bababooie.



Seriously. Over a 6-hour drive, I never got bored.


----------



## Dene (Mar 26, 2009)

Today I got a sudoku puzzle book to keep me going on the plane. I wanted a cryptic crosswords puzzle book but never mind...


----------



## shelley (Mar 26, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Mode of transport: Car
> Activity: Driving



Ditto. Audio books can make driving time much more bearable, but when you're driving there's not much else you can do.


----------



## dChan (Mar 26, 2009)

Mode of transport: Car
Activity: PlayStation Portable - yes, Dene, Tekken.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 26, 2009)

Mode of transport: Unicycle
Activity: Speed Origami


Musturd said:


> I say audio because I don't listen to music


You don't... like... music...? None...? I didn't know that was even possible.


----------



## teller (Mar 26, 2009)

shelley said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Mode of transport: Car
> ...




Agreed...it's a pity there isn't more radio drama. The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy from BBC is good to kill about 12 hours of driving.

But with all these podcasts popping up there should be no end of long-tail niche content to cuddle up with while you hydroplane down the freeway...


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 26, 2009)

mode: car
activity: drive, talk, watch scenery, sleep.

mode: bus
activity: sleep

mode: train
activity: watch movies (amtrak has outlets!), sleep

mode: plane
activity: sleep, it took me 6 flights to figure out that Continental gives free drinks in the middle of the flight >_>. Seriously, I am usually asleep before we are off the ground and only wake up when the thing DINGs to let you know you can remove your seatbelt once we've landed.


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 26, 2009)

Mode: car, plane, bus.
activities: cube, read, listen to music, sleep, watch videos on your ipod, suduko, crossword puzzles, other puzzles like brainteasers, etc....

Mode: Vehicle with family/friends:
Activities: Play 20 Question, I spy (yes, I actually did this for an hour once), other word games.


----------



## DcF1337 (Mar 26, 2009)

iPhone games are pretty silly but they can keep me entertained for hours, if I switch between games every now and then.

If you're the eating type, grab a few bags of chips and eat away!


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 26, 2009)

Tomorrow I'll be on a bus from holland to france
I promised not to bring my cubes so it will be cards and dvds


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 26, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Mode of transport: Unicycle
> Activity: Speed Origami


Original!

Car: Drive and discuss life
Bus: Plan next part of trip
Train: Explain the cube to whoever asks me to, get dates
Plane: Watch movies, practice blindfolded, massage own and surrounding peoples bodies


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 26, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Mode of transport: Unicycle
> Activity: Speed Origami
> 
> 
> ...



What are your records?
I've hit a few sub-15s on the flapping bird (without the unicycle.) See my youtube, it's probably on the 2nd or 3rd page.

Unicycle on a long trip? How many km?


----------



## Ellis (Mar 26, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > Mode of transport: Unicycle
> ...



I did a sub-20 lotus which I'm pretty proud of. The trips are... I dunno, a couple hours? I don't usually pay attention to distance, I just go with it.


----------



## coolmission (Mar 26, 2009)

Good conversation with the people you are traveling with, if you are not alone.

If you are, just go to sleep. That's what I'd do.


----------



## Dene (Mar 27, 2009)

Just because I'm cool I will add another:

Driving: DEATH METAL.


----------



## teller (Mar 27, 2009)

Dene said:


> Just because I'm cool I will add another:
> 
> Driving: DEATH METAL.




I am not a huge fan of death metal, but I do like some Cannibal Corpse...Strapping Young Lad is more my speed on that end of taste...


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 27, 2009)

mode of transport: flying magical carpet.

activity: mocking other magic carpet riders named Aladin for having the older model flying magical carpets


----------



## Ellis (Mar 27, 2009)

Dene said:


> Just because I'm cool



What gave you that idea?


----------

